# MTN Tough



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone heard of or tried it? Been a while since I've intentionally physically worked out. I bought into it and starting soon for archery elk 2020. Wondering if anyone has heard of MTNTOUGH or been thru any portion of it? Check out the website built from prior specops and military officer guys. It seems intense and good preparation. 

What is everyone's thoughts?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Seems really expensive for a cookie cutter online program. 

Curious how people have felt about it though!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I think your money would be better spent on a personal trainer/nutritionist, they’ll be able to work with you on your specific goals and adjust as needed. Unfortunately, what works for one doesn’t work for all so it’s important to find out what works for your body


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

olibooger said:


> built from prior specops and military officer guys. .....
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts?


There is a lot of that these days. From rifle classes to PT courses. Some are the real deal, others not so much.

My thoughts are, if your not already a gym rat, then a training program probably isn't a good fit. I have never been able to stick with any sort of exercise program. Personally, i think OJT is the best form of training. That's where I've made my best progress in fitness. I try to get out in the backcountry at least 1 to 2 times a month, 9-10 months out of the year, hiking, scouting, and hunting. (edit: and snowshoeing) For me, that's the best exercise program. Sometimes I push myself harder then others, but it's something I love doing, so I keep at it. Excercise programs just aren't fun, and I never stick with them because of it.

I think these high speed, low drag, go to war, type programs are meant for gym rats who have a very limited time to get into the backcountry, so what time they do have, is optimized and they hit the ground running when they can get out.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I think these high speed, low drag, go to war, type programs are meant for gym rats who have a very limited time to get into the backcountry, so what time they do have, is optimized and they hit the ground running when they can get out.


Or just another way to monetize hunters lol.

Mtn Ops is an awful product, with no ingredients that benefit you "outdoors" different than any other white-labeled crap. BUT- they smack Cam Hanes on a bottle, or have Levi Morgan wear a hat and boom, they monetized a crap product based on a "lifestyle".

I am not saying MTN Tough doesn't teach you things, but you can get the beach body app for $100 a year and if you actually did the program would probably be as prepared to go shoot a deer as this program.

As was said though - nothing prepares you for a Wasatch Mountain elevation gain as much as actually going to the Wasatch Mountains and gaining elevation.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

RandomElk16 said:


> *Or just another way to monetize hunters lol.
> *
> Mtn Ops is an awful product, with no ingredients that benefit you "outdoors" different than any other white-labeled crap. BUT- they smack Cam Hanes on a bottle, or have Levi Morgan wear a hat and boom, they monetized a crap product based on a "lifestyle".
> 
> ...


Yeah, that too. I just don't bite on that sort of bait. As Mountain ops goes, I was turned off to that from the constant product placement on HUSHIN youtube channel. Once I heard what dillweeds those guys can be, I unsubbed pretty quickly.

I still like my gatoraide. The original flavor, lemon lime. Works for me. That and good old fashioned water.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm going to run the program with a healthy diet for eight months using mtn Ops products thru and thru and see what happens. 
When I say they and thru I mean yeti, ignite and ammo. I need more calories than their protein offers.
I'll check back early august how it went.
🤙👍👊💪

I've been down the fitness road a lot in the past to be fair.
Wish me luck 😘😋🤣


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

olibooger said:


> My take.
> 
> MTN Ops. Some works. Some doesn't. Wife likes ignite, I don't. She doesn't work out or hunt. It helps with her full schedule she says.
> Ammo works for me and her both. We lack in fruits. Mostly because our kids eat it all. Property and fruit trees are in the near future. Until then, I can only afford so much fruit for 7 people and the kids come first. The ammo makes up for the things I miss and i can tell a difference between drinking it and not.
> ...


My statement was not that supplements don't work- it was purely based on effective minimum doses, where the ingredients are sourced from, and if the blend and instructions make sense. I don't doubt you see benefits, but when I judge supplements it's deeper than that. I have an extensive background in them and as such am a harsh judge on companies, and what I put into my body. Marketing is prioritized WAY above quality for them, that's indisputable. Frankly it's hard to find companies that don't put margins first - but the length they go is beyond my threshold. Same can be true for more quality products (Like Hoyt, who pushes brostaff more than any other company, but it nets them a solid return). I know more about MTN ops then I will put out here, but it's enough to make me uncomfortable. The MAIN point was that hunters are being targeted as a segment, when really there is nothing special about us. The supplements "normal" athletes take, and their routines will work for us as well. Nothing "mountain" about MTNops.

I am glad you found a routine that works for you and your wife! Truly!

As for MTNTough, I hope it works for you. I am sure you will see benefits, I find that any program or routine will bring benefits to most especially given time constraints. I am sure they will emphasis the right areas. Again, I was objectively judging it against the market and alternatives. No offense was meant. Best of luck!!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Dang elk! You are fast! You caught my reply within the five minutes of it being posted. Haha. I deleted it because I felt it was long. But I'm glad you responded to it. 

I agree with you about the supplements. Mtnops is just another supplement type of thing. In the end I could probably benefit from other meal replacement type shakes just as much as MO. And no, there isnt anything really mountainous about there stuff. 
Well I take that back. They have the high altitude stuff. Which honestly I question because it seems like it would simply be a vascilator type supplement to boost Oxygen similar to getting a pump pushing weights. 

You sir have had made no offense on my end. My words I hope are taken lightly. I'm not in any way like, "you talking about my momma that way" "you talking about my supplements and workout that way"
No no. Everyone has an opinion. Sounds is like yours has a more weight behind it than the average opinion. I appreciate it and all is well. 

I know how my first year went with a little physical preparation. I want to see what a dedicated eight months feels like on a second season.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

olibooger said:


> Dang elk! You are fast! You caught my reply within the five minutes of it being posted. Haha. I deleted it because I felt it was long. But I'm glad you responded to it.
> 
> I agree with you about the supplements. Mtnops is just another supplement type of thing. In the end I could probably benefit from other meal replacement type shakes just as much as MO. And no, there isnt anything really mountainous about there stuff.
> Well I take that back. They have the high altitude stuff. Which honestly I question because it seems like it would simply be a vascilator type supplement to boost Oxygen similar to getting a pump pushing weights.
> ...


I've used a lot of supplements over the years, and it sounds like you have the right attitude about them, as well as the training program.

I like some of the products put out by Mtn Ops, but I'm also under no illusion whatsoever that they are formulated just for the backcountry. They are supplements marketed to the hunting industry, and can be useful in some cases.

Supplements, Mtn Ops, Wilderness Athlete, or any brand you can pick up at GNC(There's not a ton of difference), when used in conjunction with hard work and a good training regimen can definitely aid or give you a boost. There are no shortcuts though , and some guys try to pitch things as replacements for, not supplements to hard work.

I've been intrigued by the MtnTough workout program. I like that it is mapped out for you with backcountry hunting in mind. I'm currently in a bit of a funk where I do the same workouts week after week at the gym. Certainly doesn't seem like a bad thing, and just like with anything else, the payoff will be seen with the sweat you put into it more than the $$.

One thing I try to do year round is hike up steep hills with some weight in my pack. Ultimately, there's no better training for hiking around the hills and hauling out heavy loads than actually doing it.

Let us know your likes and dislikes of the program.


----------

